# upgrade binding or boots



## chestnutcone (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi guys,
I am new to this forum 
I have been snowboarding for a couple of seasons now but was strict on money when I started; so I have an entry level morrow boots and an avalanche binding and a $50 2nd hand snowboard (which I replaced with Rossignol experience 167 2011 a season later).
I have a little bit more money on my hands now but I dont know if i should upgrade my boots or my bindings (which one will increase the performance better)

board is stiff as hell (which I like)
binding is soft but gets the job done
boots has slight discomfort but you forget about it when you snowboard


Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Boots hand down


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

boots. +1.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

boots but only if you get them fitted properly.

Otherwise it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> boots but only if you get them fitted properly.
> 
> Otherwise it really doesn't matter.


Yep, new boots for sure but if they don't fit right its a waste of money and time.


----------



## chestnutcone (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi,
Thank you guys for the info
so I am guessing bindings doesnt make much of a difference in performance?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Bindings definitely make a difference (comfort, response, convenience) but your set up starts with the right set of boots. With the wrong boots, the best bindings and board won't matter.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chestnutcone said:


> Hi,
> Thank you guys for the info
> so I am guessing bindings doesnt make much of a difference in performance?


There was a comparable thread lately, you may find more info http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-snowboard-coaching/182226-upgrade-first-stiff-bindings-boots.html


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Both :hairy:

Get new boots from a previous yr model and used bindings in mint conditions. Same price as buying brand new boots alone.

win.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

I'd say new boots. Unless your bindings are broken or something, you should get boots first.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Both :hairy:
> 
> Get new boots from a previous yr model and used bindings in mint conditions. Same price as buying brand new boots alone.
> 
> win.


+1 

Just good sense....


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Both
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+2 

That is sound advice, getting some stiffer and better quality binders will probably make your board feel like a new board. And like everyone else said boots are probably the most important part of your setup.


----------

